# [solved ... somehow] bluez-4.69: PAN stops working

## loisl

Hi all,

after the upgrade from bluez-4.66-r1 to 4.69 my PAN stopped working. Even if I used the /etc/bluetooth/network.conf from 4.66-r1. 

Downgrading back from 4.69 to 4.66-r1 brought my PAN back again, but I do not think this is a long term solution.

Any ideas or suggestions are pretty welcome.

Kind regards,

LoislLast edited by loisl on Sat Sep 11, 2010 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Voltago

Did you try bluez-4.71? Perhaps your problem is already fixed. (If so, be sure to file a bug. In fact, file a bug in any case.)

----------

## loisl

I have just emerged bluez-4.71 and restarted bluetooth. My PAN is back again (still with the 4.66-r1 netwok.conf). I am using the PAN when I am writing this post.

I have filed bug 336845.

Many Thanks.

Regards,

Loisl

----------

